# Ever seen a black VT Dragon scale?



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the first time i ever saw a VT dragon scale hes pretty epic check him out on Aquabid http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1351498182


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tim Gunn is a VT dragon 
I would buy the black one to match him if I could.


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Setsuna said:


> This is the first time i ever saw a VT dragon scale hes pretty epic check him out on Aquabid http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1351498182


I saw that guy, too! He definitely is a unique one, and I feel like $1 is a steal.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

titusthebetta said:


> I saw that guy, too! He definitely is a unique one, and I feel like $1 is a steal.


yea bro you should go for it hes a beast


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never seen a vt dragon before.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

registereduser said:


> My Tim Gunn is a VT dragon
> I would buy the black one to match him if I could.


tim gunn is a delta bro


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Setsuna said:


> tim gunn is a delta bro


I'm not sure about what he is, any other opinions out there?:-D


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I'm not sure about what he is, any other opinions out there?:-D


hes a delta no doubt about it


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Ive seen a black crowntail dragonscale..it was beautiful..but i picked Patrick.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

His outboard caudal rays are way to short for a Delta. And any DT would have crisper caudal edges, as well as a rounder, fuller dorsal. T Gunn has a pointy VT dorsal. I love his wild-child long ventrals.

With those colors and impeccable scalage....what a beautiful fish.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

One for DeT one for VT :lol:

still taking votes! 

For the record I could not care less, but I think the black VT
would look awesome in a divided tank with Tim! I refuse to
get a paypal ;-)


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

So I was at both Petco and Petsmart today, and lo and behold I found a guy who looked just like that boy at Petco. It took all of my will power not to leave the store with him, since they labeled him as a HM and he would have been $14. I'm still not sure if the guy at the store was a VT or a DT, since his tail was really different.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

titusthebetta said:


> So I was at both Petco and Petsmart today, and lo and behold I found a guy who looked just like that boy at Petco. It took all of my will power not to leave the store with him, since they labeled him as a HM and he would have been $14. I'm still not sure if the guy at the store was a VT or a DT, since his tail was really different.


Did you buy him? Post pictures up bro we love to see him


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

registereduser said:


> One for DeT one for VT :lol:
> 
> still taking votes!
> 
> ...


Hahahaahahaa


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Setsuna said:


> Did you buy him? Post pictures up bro we love to see him


No, I didn't! I REALLY wanted to, but I knew I couldn't. It's not the right time right now, as much as I loved him. I have a picture on my phone, but I don't know how to get it to my computer. I'll mess around and see what I can do.


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry for the bad quality since this was on my phone. I just realized that this guy is a blue dragon rather than a black, but he's still pretty awesome.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

This guy looks great. All he needs is a bigger container if he hasn't already got one


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Setsuna said:


> This guy looks great. All he needs is a bigger container if he hasn't already got one


I said I didn't get him. If I went back there and saw him again, I don't think I could pass him up twice.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

titusthebetta said:


> I said I didn't get him. If I went back there and saw him again, I don't think I could pass him up twice.


LMAO I'm sorry I read it wrong but yea that guy looks good to pass up twice


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

That's the coolest looking betta ever!

Can someone tell me what classifies a betta as a dragon/dragonscale? I've been doing some research and I can't seem to find a straight answer. Is it referring to the color or the shape of the fins?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Viva said:


> That's the coolest looking betta ever!
> 
> Can someone tell me what classifies a betta as a dragon/dragonscale? I've been doing some research and I can't seem to find a straight answer. Is it referring to the color or the shape of the fins?


a dragon scale betta is a betta that has a full or almost full body metallic scale. Or any betta that has a full body color white and different color fins. Dragon scale bettas are mixed from wild bettas to get the metallic scales as wild betta only have the shiny metallic scales 

Example 

Green Dragon scale









Yellow Dragon scale









Black Dragon Scale









Red Dragon Scale


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, okay. Thank you Setsuna! I would have never been able to figure it out without you 

That yellow dragonscale is gorgeous, probably because I LOVE gold  and the black one is really cool too.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I still think this black dragon VT is worth more then 3 dollars he's at least 10


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Dragon scaling is thick and provides a quality of iridescence (refractence, actually) that most Betta do not have, even iridescent ones.. 
There is also a unique scale distribution as shown in those photos. Thanks, Setsuna.

Purists insist that a true "dragon" has white scales only. Some include light blue. The rest are referred to as "coppers." My opinion is that any thick scale fish that has those characteristics should be called a"dragon." 

I'm often wrong. ;-}

@ User,

The difference between a DeT and a VT are not a matter of votes or opinions, but quantifiable characteristics. Check the IBC website or BettySplendens.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

(drools)

Never seen one but I WANT HIM!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hallyx said:


> @ User,
> 
> The difference between a DeT and a VT are not a matter of votes or opinions, but quantifiable characteristics. Check the IBC website or BettySplendens.


It is if I want it to be  :thankyou:


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Setsuna said:


> LMAO I'm sorry I read it wrong but yea that guy looks good to pass up twice


I actually think that I'm gonna go back next weekend and see if he's still there. If he is (by some miracle), I'm gonna pick him up.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

nice fish, It makes you wonder how many people are working on Vt lines if at all since this one is imported, he is soo pretty.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, User. You keep changing your avatar among the girls in your sorority. I'm so jealous.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

he's a delta has more than two rays and has a triangle caudal.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

VictorP said:


> he's a delta has more than two rays and has a triangle caudal.


That's wat I said too Vt's don't look like that. That guy is a Delta I know my fish when I see it


----------

